# Joining the Regiment without Opt. 40



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello, I've searched the threads here, and found some information on this but I'd like some clarity, if possible from the members here. 

I am planning on enlisting in the US Army soon, with my primary MOS as 68w, but I am enlisting with a waiver for my vision, and was told by my recruiter that I am ineligible for an Option 40, but I can and should be able to obtain a slot for RASP while in BCT/AIT. Knowing recruiters, I'm wary he's just telling me what I want to hear. 

How hard is it to get into the 75th without and Option 40?


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2014)

This vision waiver....makes you ineligible for Opt. 40, but you still qualify for the 75th? What is it for? I'm sure one of our Rangers will be along shortly, but the answer to my latter question will help them sort this out and save some time.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry for not clarifying, it is for my vision. The doctors at MEPS ruled me as having Hyperopia, and DQ'd me originally. My recruiter put the waiver through and I'm clear. 

Like I said, my recruiters words are not facts to me, but I do not think he would lie to me(That big of a lie) just to get my signature and his commission.


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2014)

Wrestler_1 said:


> Sorry for not clarifying, it is for my vision. The doctors at MEPS ruled me as having Hyperopia, and DQ'd me originally. My recruiter put the waiver through and I'm clear.


 
You're farsighted. How much? Correctable to what in each eye? Any astigmatism? These are details which matter.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 15, 2014)

Wrestler_1 said:


> Hello, I've searched the threads here, and found some information on this but I'd like some clarity, if possible from the members here.
> 
> I am planning on enlisting in the US Army soon, with my primary MOS as 68w, but I am enlisting with a waiver for my vision, and was told by my recruiter that I am ineligible for an Option 40, but I can and should be able to obtain a slot for RASP while in BCT/AIT. Knowing recruiters, I'm wary he's just telling me what I want to hear.
> 
> How hard is it to get into the 75th without and Option 40?


Can you get an Airborne Option?


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 15, 2014)

@Freefalling , I am 20/100 in my right eye, and 20/20 in my left. I have an astigmatism in both, but unfortunately that is all the info I can give that this time. I'll get new info from my doctor possibly Monday, and by then I can give you a more definite answer. I'm also working with a vision therapist, who can ultimately tell me what my vision is correctable to. My doc said that PRK/LASIK is not an option for me to due to my prescription though.

@SOWT , I have not asked my recruiter, but I believe that I would be barred from that as well, considering the only thing barring me from Option 40 is my vision waiver.


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2014)

AR 40-501.

http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r40_501.pdf


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 15, 2014)

No Airborne, no SOF.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> No Airborne, no SOF.



Hmm. I fear that's where I am at. 

@SOWT I'm reading up now.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry, I meant to mention Freefalling, not SOWT.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2014)

nevermind.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 16, 2014)

So MEPS is weird. You can be fully qualified for an MOS or an option, but for opt 4/40, you cannot get that at time of enlistment if you require a physical waiver. So, you can still do it, you just have to compete for the opt 40 once you get in. It's a stupid rule and one I don't understand, but it's there.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for the response goon175. Now competing for Opt 40, what is my best shot at getting it once I'm in BCT/AIT? I realize I have a long road ahead of me trying to get 68w/Opt 40, but it's one I'm prepared to take. My 5m target is preparing to get that Option 40.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 17, 2014)

Be a stud. Excel at everything. 300+ APFT, strive for leadership positions in BCT. Know the basics of your job and be proficient.


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2014)

Not knowing when the Ranger recruiter/ monitor types come around (I thought this was in AIT), I'd also strongly recommend knocking your AIT scores out of the park.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Not knowing when the Ranger recruiter/ monitor types come around (I thought this was in AIT), I'd also strongly recommend knocking your AIT scores out of the park.


Back in the day (when we had two wars going) Ranger Recruiters would hit the 68W AIT every quarter looking for young warriors.
Don't know if it still happens, but you have a good MOS, so the lack of an Option 40 contract may not be a killer.
Kill PT, and do well in class ( minimal performer will not get invited to the dance)..

I wish you well.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for all the advice and information, gentlemen. I will continue to maximize my PT stats and will post SITREPs often(If that's allowed).


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2014)

Wrestler_1 said:


> Thank you for all the advice and information, gentlemen. I will continue to maximize my PT stats and will post SITREPs often(If that's allowed).


 
Allowed? It is encouraged. Look for it elsewhere on this board, but one exists and it shows how our members went from "nobody" to "somebody."


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Good to go, Freefalling. Thanks for the response.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2014)

@Wrestler_1  Keep up the good attitude, be a sponge, and learn to apply what they're teaching.  Do your best all of the time and you'll do ok.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Crystal copy, x SF med. I'm going to stick with my vision therapist for a while, improve my vision as much as I can. It will also give me some time to up my PT standards. Part of me wants to get out already and go live my life, but I know I'll be much better staying home and building myself up to be as best as I can be. 


I just wanna say from the time I've been on this site(Less than two days) I've received and learnt more information than any recruiter has given me. For that I'd like to thank all of you, and I hope to continue learning from your experience and insight. You guys rock.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2014)

Wrestler_1 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> I just wanna say from the time I've been on this site(Less than two days) I've received and learnt more information than any recruiter has given me. For that I'd like to thank all of you, and I hope to continue learning from your experience and insight. ...



You came looking for information, and were willing to do some of the research yourself.  You did not come here as a self proclaimed expert in things you've never experienced/learned, and you were humble enough to accept that there might be people who could steer you in the right direction based on the information you provided, even if it was not the exact thing you wanted to hear.

If your path gets you to a Ranger medic, HooAh!! or...  If your path leads you to a medic in a line or hospital unit...  be the best, and always keep in mind that whatever job you are tasked with is important in the military...  and as a medic live "Primum non Nocere" all of the time...  don't settle for minimums, strive to beat maximums.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Will do x SF med. I have this nagging feeling though, perhaps you can help me with it. 

 I've thought about joining for a very long time. And at first I was interested in going straight 11B but then I started learning about 68W and decided that is what I wanted to do. But I keep getting this feeling of wanting to be an infantryman, and experience life as one. I hope this doesn't seem too naive or immature(which I'm sure it does) but I want to experience the life of being out in front. Don't get me wrong, there is no greater desire of mine than to help others, especially brothers in combat, but there is that little voice that tells me to go 11b. This decision has been bugging me lately and I'm really not sure what to choose here; I hope some of you can possibly shed some light on this for me. 

Is it possible, just maybe, that I can re-enlist as a 68W, if I were to serve my initial contract as an 11B? If I am mistaken in anyway, please correct me so that I may learn for future occurrences.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 19, 2014)

I started as an 11B, went to the Q course and was an 18B, then reclassed to 18D....   I also got to go through NBC School:dead:


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hmm. I've never looked into SF, but you're making me do some research! If I understand correctly from various internet sources, SOCM is the first part of the 18D pipline? 


Also, it is possible to go 11B first, and then re-up as a 68W?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 19, 2014)

I won't say it would be one lick easier in the 75th as a medic at all, but I will say that it would be much easier to get A SHOT at Regiment as a medic, since it's not easy to find medics that are uber-hard-chargers like you need in the 75th, let alone can pass all of the prerequisites.  Especially given your optical issues you've mentioned previously.

Also, while this is like a 500m target and you should retain focus on the 25m, there are issues inherent with reclassing MOS'es. Specifically, the fact that you'll be X rank at 3-4 years when you reup, and have missed out on that generally critical 3-4 years as Y mos, coming in there as X rank... which has led in the past to basically someone in a duty position who doesn't know their ass from a hole in the ground.

But, should you want to be an infantryman once you've been in Ranger Regiment, provided of course that you pass RASP, SOCM, Ranger school and survive both Regiment itself as well as all the trials by fire that you'll end up experiencing in this day and age.... you'll have a secondary MOS of 11B by the fact that at that point, you'd have your Tab. Should you want to reclass, it's literally a couple pieces of paperwork and tada, you're now infantry.   You can even do it and stay in Regiment if there's room for you as a grunt at your rank at that point.

Also, as long as you can get Airborne somehow, you can either attend a Ranger Recruiting meet and greet and get the paperwork squared away to volunteer, or flat out walk your ass up to Regiment and ask to speak to the Ranger Recruiting team.


----------



## Il Duce (Nov 19, 2014)

Not sure if it's still applicable but there was an Army policy (at least as of 18 months ago) that any Ranger qualified person of any MOS could reclass to 11B.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Nov 19, 2014)

@Ranger Psych, ah I see. So it will be easier for me to make the transition from 68W to 11B rather than the other way around. That makes sense. Squared away, thank you sir.

@ II Dice, Good to go thanks!


----------

